# Install a Desktop Environment



## Locksley (Apr 10, 2011)

I've just installed FreeBSD but when I rebooted the PC, FreeBSD started in command line mode. How can I install XFCE or another D.E.?

(Sorry for my English, I'm Italian)


----------



## adamk (Apr 10, 2011)

You should really check the handbook before asking these types of questions.  It's even available in Italian:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/it_IT.ISO8859-15/books/handbook/x11-wm.html

Adam


----------



## Locksley (Apr 11, 2011)

adamk said:
			
		

> You should really check the handbook before asking these types of questions.  It's even available in Italian:
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/it_IT.ISO8859-15/books/handbook/x11-wm.html
> 
> Adam



I tried to install xfce4 but when I start compiling, after the [cmd=]make install clean[/cmd] command. FreeBSD works for about 20 minutes, then I get those lines:


```
./gtk.override: In funzion "_wrap_gtk_message_dialog_format_secondary_text"
./gtk.override: 6354: warning: null format string
./gtk.override: In funzion "_wrap_gtk_message_dialog_format_secondary_markup"
./gtk.override: 6377: warning: null format string
```

and it stops. Doesn't do anything... I've waited for about 10 minutess then I stopped the istallation.

What can I do to fix this problem?


----------



## Locksley (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry for the double post, but in these two lines I made a mistake:


```
./gtk.override: In funzion "_wrap_gtk_message_dialog_format_secondary_markup"
./gtk.override: In funzion "_wrap_gtk_message_dialog_format_secondary_text"
```
They are:


```
./gtk.override: In fun[B]CT[/B]ion "_wrap_gtk_message_dialog_format_secondary_markup"
./gtk.override: In fun[B]CT[/B]ion "_wrap_gtk_message_dialog_format_secondary_markup"
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2011)

Make sure your ports tree is up to date.


----------



## Locksley (Apr 11, 2011)

I've updated the ports tree via *portsnap*. But I still have the same problem compiling.

If I try 
	
	



```
pkg_updating xfce4
```
 it returns some warnings about updating from xfce4.4 to xfce 4.6, but it does nothing. How to update? It says that I need to remove some packages like x11/libxfce4msc (or something like that) but if I try to remove libxfce4msc *pkg_delete* returns that the package isn't installed. I have to do 
	
	



```
pkg_delete /x11/libxfce4msc
```
? 
I only tried with 
	
	



```
pkg_delete libxfce4msc
```

I can use 
	
	



```
startxfce
```
 but it starts a black screen and I must reset the pc.

If I try 
	
	



```
pkg_delete xfce4
```
 it says that xfce4 is not installed.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2011)

Locksley said:
			
		

> If i try
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read /usr/ports/UPDATING:



> 20090304:
> AFFECTS: users of x11-wm/xfce4
> AUTHOR: oliver@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...


----------



## Locksley (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, this is the message, but... what can I do? I can't update XFCE? How can I delete the previous install for try to install the new version?


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 11, 2011)

There are several choices here, but I will assume that you will want to get around this problem with the minimum effort.  So I suggest you by-pass the problematic port with *pkg_add*.  This will download and install the binary (already compiled) package.

1. set in /root/.cshrc or ~/.cshrc (assuming you are using /bin/sh AND amd64) - navigate the ftp site to make sure:

```
setenv  FTP_PASSIVE_MODE
setenv  PACKAGESITE  http://ftp.it.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/
ports/amd64/packages-current/Latest/
setenv  PKGREPOSITORY /path/to/pkg
```
2. `# pkg_add -ri libxfce4msc`
(don't say x11/libxfce4msc, under Latest; pkg_add looks for x11 dir which does not exist)
3. cd to xfce4 and
`# make clean`
`# make install`this way, if you run into problems do another *pkg_add* for the port that ran into the wall and re-run the commands. *make* will pick-up from where it left because the depends ports have already been installed and have been satisfied.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry Locksley, I mis-read your last post...

May I suggest that you first install ports-mgmt/portmaster and run
`# portmaster --check-depends`
`# portmaster --check-port-dbdir`
This will at least tell you the ports which have broken structures.  In a second terminal <alt>F3 you can install / compile the missing ports, then re-run the command to clean up (answer no to "delete dependency?")


----------

